# Swan taxidermy ?



## ForkhornKiiller9000 (Jul 27, 2009)

I drew a swan tag this year and was thinkin about getting it mounted if i get one. I want to have great mount that will last me for years Have been looking at some taxidermist prices pretty much all the same around 500 to 600 bucks. Im young and dont have much money but have been saving. my question is how much is a respectful tip to a taxidermist i would love to show my appretiation if its a good mount just dont know whats to little or to much.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

You should not have to tip him at all. you are paying him good money for a good mount.Instead of tipping him just keep taking your birds and have your friends take there birds and pass the word on to other people and im sure he will be happy with that.


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

A: Take your bird to TEX! He is the best swan dude in the state. 
B: As Dustin eluded to, word of mouth advertising is the way most taxidermists get their next customer. So tell everyone you know about your taxidermist...Kinda like I did in line "A".
C: You are already paying dang good money for a mount, no tip is really necessary. This isn't food service or a tattoo.
D: Keep in mind...in my opinion the most important thing of them all....DO NOT settle on a taxidermist because he is the cheapest....as with most things, "You get what you pay for." This really rings true with waterfowl taxidermy. I have mounts that I paid $130 for...and they are pieces of junk. Excellent birds that pretty much went to waste. That's when I learned my lesson.

GOOD LUCK on your swan hunt!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> You should not have to tip him at all.





> You are already paying dang good money for a mount, no tip is really necessary. This isn't food service or a tattoo.


Wait just a stinkin minute! I get tipped all the time! (plant corn early, keep your head down, wash yer hands after ya poop, etc, etc.) Wadda ya mean no tip! Baaagh!


----------



## Stuffinducks (Sep 19, 2007)

Swans are the most challenging and most beautiful waterfowl mounts to display. There are a lot of good bird taxidermists in this State. I would suggest doing some research. I talked to a very good client last week I did a swan for 6 years ago, and he said it's still looks as great as it did the very day he received it.

My point is this, most all swan mounts look great coming out of the gate. But most taxidermists don't remove "All Meat" in the wing areas, and remove all "Bone Marrow" from the wing bones. After a few years or later, they will start to leak grease, or spoil - "Stink" from meat being left behind, and could incorporate bugs down the road.

I'm sure I'm way out of your price range, but before you commit you're hard earned $$$. Do your research! Just beacuse individuals on this forum say to go to this guy, and I mean any bird taxidermist, do your homework. Good Luck.

Sincerely,

Jeff Nelson


----------

